# ÜSS Typ 2 vor dem Hauptschalter einbauen?



## ÜSS (30 Oktober 2018)

Hallo, 

ich habe einen DEHNguard DG M TNS 275, diesen möchte ich in meine Unterverteilung einbauen.
Darf ich diesen direkt hinter die Einspeisung einbauen und somit vor dem Hauptschalter der UVT?
Die Zuleitung für die UVT kommt aus der NSHVT, dort ist die UVT mit 63A NH00 abgesichert.
Gibt es dort eine Norm oder Regelung?(Ich habe leider nichts konkretes gefunden).

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Oktober 2018)

Hier was zum nachschlagen


Überspannungsschutz vor oder nach Hauptschalter

https://www.dehn.de/sites/default/f...llationsvorschriften_ueberspannungsschutz.pdf


----------



## ÜSS (30 Oktober 2018)

Hey, danke, 

den Beitrag hatte ich gelesen, leider kam dort keine eindeutige Aussage zustande.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Oktober 2018)

Also wir bauen überwiegend ÜSS in unsere Schaltschränke ein. Diese sind immer vor dem Hauptschalter.
Macht ja auch Sinn, da man den Hauptschalter ( und alles andere natürlich auch ) im Falle eines Falles 
vor der Überspannung schützen möchte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Oktober 2018)

Aber zu deiner Frage,

ich kenne konkret keine Regelung Norm/Regelung. Vielleicht einmal direkt bei Dehn nachfragen ( und uns die Antwort
bitte auch mitteilen )


----------



## ÜSS (31 Oktober 2018)

Laut Firma Dehn gibt es keine normativen Vorgaben.


----------

